# Louisiana Fishing Buddy



## jsertel (Jul 25, 2013)

I love to fish but my wife won't let me have a boat. I've been fishing inshore and offshore for snapper. Unfortunately my friends don't have much interest or are not serious about it. I am looking to either share in expenses with someone who has a boat or share in the cost of a charter. Would love to do bluewater but happy with any saltwater. I live in New Orleans and can travel to most of south LA and MS.


----------

